# Westin Side Bars



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

my step side bars are showing some rust and I want to sand, prime and paint them. what is the best way to do this? Please be specific on sand paper primer and paint. I have never done this before. I had them installed in 06 on a Tacoma.


----------



## 2long4u (Dec 29, 2008)

Are they chrome? If so you would need to have them re-chromed. 
Post up some pics.


----------



## frazierdavidson (Jan 31, 2009)

*Westin side bars*

As prevoiusly posted, if they're chrome, not much you can do. I suppose you could have them stripped and rechromed, but it would probably be as cheap to buy new bars. If they are painted, I would probably use about 180 grit paper and rough up the whole surface. As far as the rust spots, it depends on what kind of rust you have. Surface rust will come off with sandpaper. If it's pitted or rusted at the weld joints, I would use a 3M stripping wheel to make sure you get all the rust. Go over the whole surface with some type of prep wipe, such as 3M wax and adhesive remover. I would use a self etching primer, like Eastwood's and then paint with their trim black SEM # 39143. Go to eastwood.com and check out all thier products. Great selection of automotive paints..


----------

